# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  soy nuevo

## magotaop@gmail.com

Saludos a todps los magos del foro soy el mago tao desde cuba.

----------


## Physophia

Me alegra saber que hay personas en este foro que no solo son de nuestro país sino también del resto del mundo. La verdad que aprecio mucho el comprobar que a la gente le va gustando la magia o al menos lo expresa, ya que veo que la ilusión por hacer sonreír a la gente está desapareciendo, o al menos en mi ciudad, donde me encontraba muy a menudo espectáculos relacionados con la magia cada dos por tres, pero que hoy en día se ha reducido mucho y solamente se puede encontrar uno cada dos o tres meses, y estoy tirando muy por lo alto, por lo que seas bienvenido a este foro y que disfrutes un huevo de todo.

----------

